# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Columbia SC 3/9&10



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs wiil be selling at Repticon Columbia SC this weekend 3/9&10. Here's some of what we will have available.

Patricia juvies $45.00
Azureus juvies $55.00
Azureus froglets $45.00
Azureus adult female $95.00
Leucomelas froglets $45.00
Leucomelas juvies $55.00
Red o.pumilio bastimentos pairs $300.00 per pair
1 Orange galact adult $90.00
Green & black auratus froglets $40.00
1 O.pumilio cauchero froglet $85.00
Orange lamasi (sirensis) $50.00
1 orange terribilis sub-adult $70.00
2 mint terribilis juveniles $65.00
2 Captive bred (very rare) red trivittaus $90.00
Vivariums 10 gallon Horizontals & verticals and a 20 gallon vertical
All kinds of supplies
Fruit fly cultures & culturing kits


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

A couple of last minute updates.
The orange terribilis is sold.
I will bring two or three mint terribilis sub adults, for $90.00 each.
1 probable pair of sub adult azureus for $150.00
A few sub adult azureus unsexed $65.00
1 ancon hill auratus juvie $55.00
Pair of green and black auratus $165.00
2 bicolor froglets $45.00


----------

